# It was just a joke!



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am upset with my husband because of how he responded to a text. I know I am a little "prude-ish" so I was wondering if anyone else would be a little upset.

A mutual friend of ours text us to figure out dinner for the weekend (we camp on weekends) She said she was thinking tacos and the items she had, my husband responded what he would grab and that he couldn't wait to eat her "taco"

I asked him how he would feel if her husband responded to me that way, "no it wouldn't bother me, come on, it was just a joke"


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Tell her husband and see if he thinks the joke is funny. Even if he does, it doesn't mean your friend or you have to tolerate such boorish and sophomoric behavior. Tell your husband to grow up.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

If this is a group text, send a message that you'd rather have her husbands sausage and see if it's still just a joke.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, that would bother me too. It's inappropriate. 

Since it's definitely an off-color joke/comment, your husband should be respecting your concerns about this comment. It's his job as your husband to do that.

How did your friend respond to your 'joke'? Have you talked to her about it?


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Junior High School boy’s locker room humor. 

Generally inappropriate (except between Middle-School aged boys) but I wouldn’t take it to necessarily be indicative of anything more that poor judgment on your husband’s behalf.

Might also advise him, under no circumstances, to ever make these kinds of jokes at work.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Solution, don't text.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

It was a group text but I didn't respond. When I saw my husband I told him I hope her husband has a hot dog for me! I haven't seen the couple yet but I know they wont even say anything. I guess it is like I am the only one who doesn't think these kind of jokes are funny, maybe I am too thin-skinned.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I guess I should add that it wouldn't have bothered me if it was a private text from him to me.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I had a very good counselor tell me once that there is a little bit of truth behind every "just kidding." It would have torqued me off too. Even though I wouldn't really worry about anything in my case, it's a respect thing in my eyes.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

The joke was in bad taste. Hopefully you calling him on it will make him think before the next time. 

He might have said, "It was just a joke", but deep down he knows (at least he should know) that it was inappropriate.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

To say nothing of the fact that women have no sense of humor and resent anyone imagining they do...........


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I really personally don't care for those kinds of jokes. That stuff people do when they are single. I do think it was done it poor taste and disrespectful to you. I don't think your out of line for calling him on it. 

I would just be honest with him you don't like that and if wants to do that kind of stuff he can move on and be on his own. Nothing wrong with setting standards for what you expect of your partner. 

Clay


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

There are jokes and then there are JOKES. Like the OP said, it wouldn't have bothered her if he had said something about eating the mutual friend's taco to JUST her. But to include other people in on it? Bad tatse. Probably literally. 

See what I did there? 

THAT was a joke.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The bottom line is you do not like it.

You are not unreasonable either. Offering oral sex, even in jest, is commonly offensive to many.

If you were friends with us and your H interacted with my wife that way, he would find himself in a three round, full contact match with me and he would not be our friend any more.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

GA HEART said:


> There are jokes and then there are JOKES. Like the OP said, it wouldn't have bothered her if he had said something about eating the mutual friend's taco to JUST her. But to include other people in on it? Bad tatse. Probably literally.
> 
> See what I did there?
> 
> THAT was a joke.


Ha ha ha! eewww.

That was so stupid it was funny!:rofl:

Love it!


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

I"m the queen of awful jokes. You're welcome. LOL!


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

That's the beauty of joking like that. If you get shut down, you just say lighten up it was just a joke. I wasn't serious. 

Absolutely inappropriate.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

It's not so much the 'joke' that's the problem but the lack of consideration for his partner and (perhaps) the other recipients.

I enjoy some rude and tasteless jokes, but I'd never send or tell one to somebody I didn't already know shared my sense of humour.

People shouldn't assume that others share their morals, values and boundaries. They DON'T.

Again, the 'joke' would be fine if it didn't bother anybody,, but it did,, so it wasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Your H is not gonna have his front teeth very long.

I figure her H will do it or you will.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Re: It was just a joke!*



Brandy905 said:


> I am upset with my husband because of how he responded to a text. I know I am a little "prude-ish" so I was wondering if anyone else would be a little upset.
> 
> A mutual friend of ours text us to figure out dinner for the weekend (we camp on weekends) She said she was thinking tacos and the items she had, my husband responded what he would grab and that he couldn't wait to eat her "taco"
> 
> I asked him how he would feel if her husband responded to me that way, "no it wouldn't bother me, come on, it was just a joke"


I wouldn't be offended at all nor would my wife. We both have flirtatious friends with whom we toss harmless innuendos back and forth. I am confident in my position and don't feel any insecurities as others describe.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

If I were the OM, I would be looking to bash him in the snot pump.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

It was inappropriate imo, but that's the main point in all this. No one is right or wrong, it's all just our personal opinion. I've had a similar type of issue crop up and it's a good opportunity to make clear to your husband what your boundaries are regarding flirting with people. He may not mind it, but you do, so since your boundaries are a little more conservative than his, he needs to adjust his behaviour accordingly. The same as if he was more budget conscious but you were more inclined to spend extravagantly, it would be up to you to adjust your behaviour.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like I am the only one bothered by it. I guess I will have to get over it


----------



## abuginarug (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Re: It was just a joke!*



Q tip said:


> Your H is not gonna have his front teeth very long.
> 
> I figure her H will do it or you will.


Would've been great if taco's husband had replied back with "Hard to eat a taco without your front teeth"


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Brandy905 said:


> Looks like I am the only one bothered by it. I guess I will have to get over it


I read a few people saying they'd be bothered by it. I'd be concerned that he was so comfortable with this woman that he felt he could say that.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I am not getting it ?
You camp usually with this group , and have a chatting group ; your husband didnt text her alone ; he just threw a joke in front of every body ; and you are acting as if he fu***ked her !


it is not really you are jealous , but you are drawing a new borderline for him to control him .

You become jealous : don't camp or text as a group ....simple.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd be highly offended if my husband told another woman he'd love to eat her tacos. In this sense, the sexual innuendo is quite apparent. I am wondering how the other woman responded. If she wasn't upset, I'd definitely be worried that he's already tasted her "taco"...


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd be pi$$ed if my wife said anything about tasting another guys sausage. It implies that he thinks so little of you and your marriage that he would openly cheat. Whether he would or not...I don't know, but that is the insinuation and the fact that he said it in group text with you and her husband doesn't make it better. In some ways it makes it worse. I would hear it as "you have so little value, I don't care if you stay or go."

Believe me I have a very crude sense of humor. I would find that comment hilarious from single to single. But the implications when it's married people doing it are not cool.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Brandy905 said:


> Looks like I am the only one bothered by it. I guess I will have to get over it


Or, get new friends. Hopefully, ones who share your sense of boundaries. Also, sharpen your antennae as regards your husband. He could be using these not-so-subtle 'jokes' as a fishing expedition.


----------

